# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Unclassified wearables >  Herokins, children's education line of smart wearables, Little Heroes Technologies Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/@herokins279

facebook.com/herokins

twitter.com/WorldOfHerokins

Founder and CEO - Paolo Debellini

"Herokins" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Article "Little Heroes Technologies launches crowdfunding campaign for Herokins wearables for kids"

by Dean Takahashi
July 14, 2015

----------

